# Well, I am ready to try it again......



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I think I am going to try for a longcoat or a bi-color again. I am going to look and apply, but I am going to wait a bit for fall as it will be easier to travel with a dog. I am gearing up as I have tons of vacation time saved up, so I am planning to travel a bit, and meet dogs, and some rescues, and their coordinators. So, here goes, again...........


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Richard ~I bet you will be bombarded with solicitations on potential pack members before Fall! Bi-colors and LC's are a great choice, there aren't as many for sure! And two of my three fav's(dk sable is my







) Wish you luck in your future search


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh Richard!! You have a heart as big as Alaska!!! Good luck, we will keep eyes open for you too.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Is it hard to find a GSD in Alaska? I would think Huskies are popular up there?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Richard, that's great news! I can't wait to see how your search goes!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWOh Richard!! You have a heart as big as Alaska!!! Good luck.


That says it all.

MJ


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Richard you truly have a special soul. Good Luck and success in your search. You have a lot of us pulling for you.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

How about a long haired bi-color?

Ms. Rexa










CeCe









Onyx (my former foster - pups are still here!







)


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1136733&page=0#Post1136733

wonder if you've seen this gal?? 3 month old!! and a Bi


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Heidi W, it is tough to find a shepherd up here. Breeders are not doing it much as in years past, so that is why I travel out of Alaska. GS mom, pretty dogs, and yes, novel idea. Windwalker 18, I am looking for an older shepherd female, about 5-7 years old(or older, or younger too), but thank you all the same.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Richard,





















your warm home and heart will be welcoming this new girl and she will have found her safe haven with you. When you find her, it will be another miraculous love affair, all over again. I know that your heart is hurting. This girl will be able to give and receive all the love that makes a new dog soon feel like family. The pain from your recent losses will be softer, and the warm memories of sweet Heidi and dear Mona will comfort you. Your pack will gain a fun-loving, sweet, quirky girl who will bring all her unique, precious habits and







cuteness to share. As much work as it is to find a mature girl who is very good with other female dogs, you will find her. She will be a super match for you, for your pack. The Southwind Pack will be expanding. More fur, more fun, more love!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

congrats and good luck!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

What ever dog finds you, will be very lucky!!! I am happy you go for older as they have a more difficult time getting adopted, as you all know. Love Bi-Colors. I am now liking LC since joining this forum.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey Richard,

These 3 girls are in Southern CA. I would like to think they would be adopted by the time you seriously start looking, but odds are at least Rexa &







will still be looking for a home. I can't understand why someone hasn't snatched up Onyx,







she is a wonderful and happy girl, her tail never stops wagging!









Though overfull, we are pulling I think 6 more dogs that are in danger of being killed in one shelter. We are working with Robin at Westside and other SoCal reescue, but the shelter will sometimes kill them, even with the volunteers on the way!







This hapenned on Wednesday! You can read about it on Coastal's home page !


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

OMG! GS Mom, those are some beautiful dogs that Coastal has! If they are willing to work with an out-of-towner, I am more than game!! The only real reason I am waiting till fall, is most of the airlines lift their embargo on pets, so it is cheaper to carry them as excess baggage($150-200 per, versus $500-700 as cargo). It has been getting up in the low 90s here in the last couple weeks, and it is not going to let up anytime soon, and I can only imagine what it is like in the other 48 states. I have a ticket that is going to expire, so I need to use it by early new year.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh, man, Richard.. just LOOK at Ms. Rexa!!!!!







Find ticket! Spend money! Get dog!!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Rexa, or Onyx, oh man! Maybe a bigger motorhome is in the works, cause I want them both!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

WOW Onyx is a darker version of KC and Rayne's Mom Kayla.







Kayla was a DARK blanket back but the look in her eyes as she gazes at her pups. Loyal and devoted. 

Richard if only one I vote for Onyx for you! No offense to the other gorgeous dogs in this thread but she just reminds me of Kayla and KC.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Amaruq, you read my mind!!LOL


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh, man.. Ruq is right.. look into Onxy's EYES.... strength and kindness resides within her. She even has a bit of "vanilla icecream" on her chest! (a perfect white locket marking) Wonderful girls, all of them! You just can't go wrong. And neither can they-- whichever dog is lucky enough to embark on her Alaskan adventure, will have the most devoted, caring Dad ever!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh boy Onyx is a dead ringer for Kayos. But Rexa is so sweet looking! 

"Oh, man, Richard.. just LOOK at Ms. Rexa!!!!! Find ticket! Spend money! Get dog!! " I agree with Patti!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Now, why is it they all have to be so pretty, and available at once!?!? Ok, eenie, meenie, meine, mo............


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Adopt one and a friend flies free?


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I really would not mind bringing two back, but realistically, I can only adopt one more. I know Delta lets you carry 2, 1 for free, and since they bumped their one-way fees to $275 for dogs as checked baggage, it would be worth to transport 2. Delta lifts their embargo on the 15th of September, so that is when I am hoping to fly off, I can prearrange an adoption prior, and schedule myself out before then, and fly back right after. So, time to start saving up for the big trip!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ooooh Richard.. she's purty, looook...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1138189#Post1138189


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You know Richard........

If you had another buddy that wanted to adopt one of them you guys could probalby work that out for the fee. I wonder if someone would agree to hold them for you til you could fly them??


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWYou know Richard........
> 
> If you had another buddy that wanted to adopt one of them you guys could probalby work that out for the fee. I wonder if someone would agree to hold them for you til you could fly them??


That is a good idea. I will check around. The only problem I see is that there are so many new dogs that pop up every day looking for homes, that a rescue would get overrun in no time. I talked with Westside in California, and they are just getting overrun, as are some of the others. There are lots of people up here who want shepherds, but they don't want to put the money out for them. It is also a tremendous amount of work. To get the base and support I have now took me the better part of 6 years, and the everyday work, and family person just does not have that kind of time. But, yes, I will check around.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #000066">You could also look into the new Pet Airways at http://www.petairways.com who fly pets "first class" in the planes' cabin instead of like cargo - then your new boy/girl could get there now!









http://www.petairways.com/ </span>


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

And they say it is not too expensive either.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: raysmom <span style="color: #000066">You could also look into the new Pet Airways at http://www.petairways.com who fly pets "first class" in the planes' cabin instead of like cargo - then your new boy/girl could get there now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea, if they came to Alaska. I would have to meet them somewhere along the way. So, that will not work. Thanks, and I will keep looking for some kind of transport.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

a bit off topic but Geneva is breath taking from Costal!


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

Richard, I'm pretty much a lurker but have read your threads and think alot of you. Bless you for getting ready to "try again"...it takes awhile but you know when the time is right.

I saw that you had looked at Cleo from Saratoga, NY who had been returned three times to the shelter. Sounds as if she needs someone special to help her out. 

I know there are tons that need help...Did you think anymore about Cleo? 

Can't wait to see how you end up with...which ever one it is, they are one lucky dog. Judy


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, looks like a no-go with Coastal at this point, and haven't heard back from the shelter with the longhair girl. No problem though, I may be stuck going to the east coast again, or the midwest. So, we will see what happens.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Richard, I just wish to lend my compassionate support as you search for the right girl to bring home, the right lonely heart needing a warm bed and loving pack. Somewhere out there is the right older girl, the right rescue, the right fit for your family. She is just waiting.. and you will find her, and give her the life she needs and deserves. Alaskan fresh air and beauty,







a furry pack of sweet waggy girls, a Southwind den, and a loving Dad who cares for her.







She will feel protected and loved with you and your girls. You'll find a dog who loves other female dogs, is tested as such, and she will be the right, happy fit.









Sending you supportive, cheering-you-on vibes!


----------

